# How long did it take to concieve again after a miscarriage?



## bubble27

Hi guys. I had a natural miscarriage a week ago, i was 6 weeks pregnant and it was my first pregnancy.
It is the worst thing i have ever gone through as me and my other half really really wanted this.

I have read so many different opinions on when you should start trying again after a miscarriage but i kind of thought what will be will be, so we have decided just to let fate lead the way so we have been :sex: for the past couple of nights.

Has anyone got pregnant straight after a miscarriage or did you wait for your first cycle?

Thanks in advance 
xxx:kiss:


----------



## eckarta

I have heard to wait until you go thru 3 cycles, then i hear to go ahead and try right away.. my sister in law got pregnant literally weeks after her miscarriage... and she has a healthy 9 month old now.. 

We had our miscarriage on april 13, 2009 and just found out we are pregnant again... and not for lack of trying... so i think it all depends on your body...


----------



## wanabamummy

Not sure if there us a right or wrong time unless your doc says to wait for medical reasons. Its up to you then how you feel emotionally. 

Me and oh got on it straight away but mainly cos we needed to be close again. It didn't happen though until my 2nd cycle. But I think that was my body saying yer let's go again!

So it's up to you Hun :hugs:


----------



## rach247

Hi I got pregnant straight after mc with no af I am now nearly 8 weeks still apprehensive but starting to relax a little.


----------



## millwallrose4

I got pregnant too straight after a miscarriage and am now 8 weeks.


----------



## cleckner04

I had a MMC August of 08. Waited one cycle to let my body and mind heal a bit. Started trying in October and was pregnant with Emma in November. :thumbup: Good luck with everything!! :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey hun,
I am so sorry for your loss. 

I waited one cycle and got pregnant again straight away. I am now 10 weeks preggo and hoping for a better outcome this time. However, I think it makes a different wether the mc was natural or not. I had to have an ERPC so it made sense for me to wait a cycle for the chemicals to work out of my body. 

Good luck darling :hugs:


----------



## MrsGlitz

Sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I had a natural mc on 26 June and was told that with a natural and complete mc you can start trying again right away, it just depends on how you and your partner feel emotionally. We waited a couple of weeks because I wouldn't let my DH near me as I felt I had let him down. Anyway, whilst I did have a light AF on 26 July, my scans put me 10 days ahead of my AF date.


----------



## anteater

6 months - it felt like forever.


----------



## JemmaD

I waited for my 1st AF before trying again I was planing on waiting longer but it was to hard , it took 3 months to get a bfp after the 1st loss then after the 2nd it took 6 months.

s sorry for you loss hun xxx


----------



## charli89

I got pregnant within 2 months of having a Miscarriage, and we only tried a couple of times.


----------



## pinkgem100

so sorry for your loss. it took me just over a year to fall pregnant again, we wernt trying just having fun and not putting stress on our selves by really trying every month, if you know what i mean. x


----------



## xxxbaby2xxx

Hey,

I am very sorry to hear about ur loss, the same thing happened to me around 6 weeks ago. I am now pregnant. 

There is always hope hun :) i got pregnant within 1 week after my MC. 

It was the hardest thing to go through for any woman, but dont lose hope babes your get there when the time is right. :)


----------



## chachadada

hey, so sorry for your loss, i waited 1 cycle to keep my mind at ease as thats what the consultant recommended, i fell pregnant the following month! i am about 10weeks now and hoping for the best. Docs normally recommend to wait at least 1 cycle to let your body get back to normal and to date the pregnancy. x good luck x


----------



## rainbows_x

I had my miscarriage in September '09 and got my BFP December '09.


----------



## Stacey_89

Hey sorry for your loss.

it took us 8 months to concieve after our loss. 
everyone is different,some people can take a month and some can take upto a year.

hope its not a long wait for you =]

xx


----------



## lauralora

i had 2 periods ... the third never came :D


----------



## JASMAK

I have had three. After the first one, I got pregnant right away, I think it was four months later (but lost that one too). After the second one, it was almost a year, then I lost that one. Then it was over a year before we got pregnant this time. I have two children. Our m/c were caused my male factor...specifically abnormal sperm.


----------



## mordino

I'm sorry for your loss. After my MMC at 17 weeks, I was advised to wait 2 months by my consultant but my GP said 3-4 months for my uterus to get back to normal. I had a ERPC after my MMC due to retained placenta. So I decided to wait until I was ready. I had a MMC in May 09 and got pregnant again in Nov 09. 

As others said, everyone is different.


----------



## veganmum2be

MC was 10/12/09 tried straight away, now i'm very newly pregnant.
it varies for everyone :)


----------



## ALH28

Mc on 31st Dec, Af never showed her face! Good luck hun x


----------

